# Melco EMT machines



## namonett (Oct 17, 2007)

Can anybody give me any pro's or con's about the Melco EMT series machines? I have an opertunity to purchase one of these machines but I haven't heard very much on here about them. Any info you can give would be welcome.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

They are good machines but they are a older machine. Melco does not have a great service department in my opinion to support their older machines
....JB


----------



## TEWH (Jan 27, 2009)

The EMT model and the Amaya models were the best that melco made.

The Melco has always been a less expensive machines but, it stitches the same.


----------



## cris2018 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Melco EMT 10T and have had it for 8 years. Still runs very well. Mine runs off a floppy disk so it is not as efficient as my Amaya if I am doing lots of personalization. However for multiple runs of the same design it is great.


----------

